# Nitecore vape !! what!! Q50



## BuzzGlo (23/6/16)

I Went looking for charger info and look what I found







http://charger.nitecore.com/product/pro-box-q50

Pretty nice looking mod


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/6/16)

I think luke skywalker is missing his lightsaber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto (23/6/16)

The belt clip idea is a nice touch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/6/16)

wazarmoto said:


> The belt clip idea is a nice touch.



Hahahaha make you feel like mcgyver and all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (23/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha make you feel like mcgyver and all


Now I got the theme song in my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/6/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> I Went looking for charger info and look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and your small single battery mods !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

We need solar power mods interpretation. Charge those batteries while on standby


----------



## Mark121m (1/7/16)

i like this.
looks like a robust Device


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/7/16)

Mods like these justify the memes sent about vapers to me by nonvapers...

This has been posted before, can be found here -> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitecore-pro-box-q50-single-18650-50w.t23901/#post-378504


----------



## greybush (30/8/16)

Looks like a golf bag

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

